# Χωρίς χαρτί (και χωρίς πελάτες;) η αγορά του βιβλίου



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

Μείωση έως 80%
*Σε κατάσταση απελπισίας η αγορά του βιβλίου*

Μπροστά σε δραματικές καταστάσεις βρίσκονται όλοι οι παράγοντες στην αγορά του βιβλίου μετά την επιβολή της τραπεζικής αργίας και των κεφαλαιακών περιορισμών.

«Τα βιβλιοπωλεία παρουσιάζουν αυτή τη στιγμή μείωση τζίρου, η οποία ξεκινά από το 50% και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις αγγίζει και το 80%» λέει στο Βήμα της Κυριακής ο πρόεδρος του ΔΣ της Ένωσης Ελληνικού Βιβλίου (ΕΝΕΛΒΙ), Γ.Κωνστανταρόπουλος.

Ο ίδιος συμπληρώνει ότι έχουν σταματήσει όλες οι εκτυπωτικές διαδικασίες γιατί δεν υπάρχει χαρτί διαθέσιμο με τους παλαιούς όρους πίστωσης.

Αρκετοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι έχουν δώσει αναγκαστική άδεια στους εργαζόμενούς τους και κινούνται με προσωπικό ασφαλείας.

Στην πρόσφατη περίοδο Απριλίου-Μαΐου, διάστημα κατά το οποίο οι εκδότες προετοιμάζονταν ως συνήθως για το καλοκαίρι, «τα πράγματα ήταν ήδη συγκρατημένα δεδομένης της μειωμένης παραγωγής, και μιλάμε για μια μείωση της τάξης του 40%» σημείωσε ο Χρήστος Λαράς, αντιπρόεδρος της Rifpa που είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες στον χώρο του εμπορικού χαρτιού.

«Στην παρούσα φάση εμείς μπορούμε μόνο να εξυπηρετήσουμε μικρές ανάγκες του λιανεμπορίου, δεν μπορούμε να ανταποκριθούμε σε μια μεγάλη δουλειά, αν θέλει δηλαδή ένας από τους μεγάλους εκδότες να προχωρήσει σε μια καινούργια έκδοση.

»Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις οι εκδότες έκαναν εισαγωγή. Τώρα, μη μπορώντας να στείλουμε εμβάσματα στο εξωτερικό, δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε. Νομίζω ότι θα περάσει πολύς καιρός για να καταφέρουμε να επιστρέψουμε σε μια κατάσταση που ήδη δεν ήταν καλή, και αναφέρομαι σε όλο τον κλάδο» κατέληξε.

* Από τη Δευτέρα 20 Ιουλίου ο ΦΠΑ στο βιβλίο θα είναι 6% από 6,5%.

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500013474​
Θα απογειωθεί το ψηφιακό βιβλίο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα απογειωθεί το ψηφιακό βιβλίο;


Πώς; Τζάμπα;


----------



## rogne (Jul 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα απογειωθεί το ψηφιακό βιβλίο;



Χαχαχα! Μπα σε καλό σου κυριακάτικα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

Ευτυχώς που δεν εξαρτάται από μένα μόνο η αγορά του βιβλίου. Τα αγοραστικά μου πρότυπα στα τελευταία 20 χρόνια δημιουργούν απίστευτα ενδιαφέρουσες καμπύλες.


----------

